# Moved house a few weeks ago...



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

*****(UPDATED 1/3/19)*****

I moved house just a few weeks back - last house didn't have a garage let alone private parking so it was important to me that the new house had a garage.

The garage is big - it had two single garage doors, just under 7 ft wide each. Just after I moved in I had a garage door conversion where the central pillar was knocked down, new lintel fitted etc and a single large Hormann sectional door installed. The garage door is big - 18 ft wide. The garage has a lot of space and isn't a rectangular size with extra space to the right (as you will make out in the pictures).

It took me a few days after the conversion was completed to dust down everything as there was a lot of concrete dust, hoover and clean the floors and walls and windows. Then I disposed of some stuff the previous owner left behind and moved stuff to the greenhouse which didn't belong in the garage. There is quite a big driveway too! It is in a very quiet area with great privacy, no neighbours directly across (open fields) and it's semi-rural. There are no street lights. I am only 5 mins from the nearest town and loving the new place!

Need to sort out some led lighting and will possibly paint/board the walls at some point but I have spent a lot of money already and the kitchen is the next focus of attention!

All in all, I'm delighted with the garage and the size it is. The 'beast' has a home all for itself...














































big driveway too...










UPDATE 1/3/19

I've been very busy decorating the garage and it looks so much better now, just in time for spring! More info on page 6...

19/12/18, the day before the large garage door was installed, this is how it was looking...(loads of stuff left behind from previous owner!)










And as of 26/2/19...










19/12/18










26/2/19










19/12/18










26/2/19


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Much better with a bigger access double door. Less chance of clipping silly pillars. On a OCD side note your guttering running the opposite way to the running outlet lol


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

wish wash said:


> Much better with a bigger access double door. Less chance of clipping silly pillars. On a OCD side note your guttering running the opposite way to the running outlet lol


The car just about fitted inside the single garage door but it was far too much of a chore!

Yep that is pretty OCD as it's not something I've noticed


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good job! I can only dream of a garage that size, I’ll have to stick to my single for now. Congrats on the move.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

That's a lovely garage and driveway, it's certainly on my checklist if we ever move! The Jag looks quite at home in there! Are you planning on fitting the garage out with racking and plaster boarding the walls and adding some flooring?


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Cheers gargreen! Yes it is a great size - the door had to be made by Hormann in Germany as it is a fair bit bigger than standard UK sized doors.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

AudiPhil said:


> That's a lovely garage and driveway, it's certainly on my checklist if we ever move! The Jag looks quite at home in there! Are you planning on fitting the garage out with racking and plaster boarding the walls and adding some flooring?


Cheers Phil - yes I will probably address the flooring and walls eventually. The conversion plus door was a fair bit over 4k and the next focus of attention is the kitchen. For now though, the garage is fine and gives me what I was looking for.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent work there, makes such a difference. Jealous of such a lovely big space! Look forward to seeing any future updates on this.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

That indeed is a nice gaff and car.
Only trouble I'd have is disappearing into the garage too much and my wife complaining :lol:


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

Great detailing space there. I do hope to get myself a double garage one day.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Brilliant work, much better :thumb: I certainly can relate to it, if only the cars we had now were this small :lol:


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

Looks good now, decent space. Like the F-type too. I too have a double garage, only trouble is it is fairly full of "family" rubbish. It is also only just long enough to take my Jaguar XFS with the door down, so detailing is sometimes done half in, half out.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

sweet Jesus that is heaven! 

Also that first 'pic' of the new garage with the door open looks like a scene off GTA!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice size garage. Also loving that garage door!

Great how the garage won over the kitchen :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great ..


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks fantastic and having just 1 large door makes life so much easier and def looks much better :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

WP-UK said:


> Excellent work there, makes such a difference. Jealous of such a lovely big space! Look forward to seeing any future updates on this.


Cheers! Next step is a fairly simply one and it is to replace the lighting to led.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

HEADPHONES said:


> That indeed is a nice gaff and car.
> Only trouble I'd have is disappearing into the garage too much and my wife complaining :lol:


I live by myself - no wife/gf, no one to answer to!  no kids either... I turn 39 soon and there's no sign of any of this ever changing!



c87reed said:


> Great detailing space there. I do hope to get myself a double garage one day.


My last house was an end terraced with public parking and it was vitally important to me that the next house had a good sized garage and thankfully, that worked out just great!



idrobbo said:


> Looks good now, decent space. Like the F-type too. I too have a double garage, only trouble is it is fairly full of "family" rubbish. It is also only just long enough to take my Jaguar XFS with the door down, so detailing is sometimes done half in, half out.


That is a long car - perhaps you need an F-Type R too


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Christian6984 said:


> Brilliant work, much better :thumb: I certainly can relate to it, if only the cars we had now were this small :lol:


It's crazy how ridiculously small garage openings are still being built - even more crazy when you see expensive brand new houses with tiny garage doors! Developers still living in the 70's?



davies20 said:


> sweet Jesus that is heaven!
> 
> Also that first 'pic' of the new garage with the door open looks like a scene off GTA!


I'm actually not at the house for christmas so the word "theft" is making me uneasy :lol:



Andyblue said:


> Looks fantastic and having just 1 large door makes life so much easier and def looks much better :thumb:


Cheers Andy, yes it's night and day the difference, definitely worth it!


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

That is awesome! Looks like you've ticked all the boxes with that house. 

Garage is amazing, new door makes such a big difference. Lots of space there.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Del-GTi said:


> That is awesome! Looks like you've ticked all the boxes with that house.
> 
> Garage is amazing, new door makes such a big difference. Lots of space there.


Cheers Del!

Spoilt for space now - Will be spending some time on the car in the garage when I'm back in the country after xmas.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Been reading a few threads on here for ideas on flooring - hard wearing tiles look appealing!

Anyone know if these would be good? https://duramat.co.uk/product/garage-flooring-pack-disc-96/

My garage is bigger than the 6m x 4m coverage but I will keep a small part of it untiled anyway and want the tiles to cover 80%-90% of the floor and help keep concrete dust down.


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

I have similar flooring tiles in my (much smaller!) garage, easy to fit and seem to be hard wearing. I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

bibby142 said:


> I have similar flooring tiles in my (much smaller!) garage, easy to fit and seem to be hard wearing. I'm pleased with the results.


Did you just put them over the concrete? The concrete flooring doesn't look bad - previous owner never used the garage for parking cars. You can get an idea of the floor condition in the pics I posted. I'm guessing I can just go and put the tiles over the concrete?


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

For the time it takes you should consider some kind of concrete sealer ie watered down masonry paint etc and or some self leveller 
Such a nice motor shame about all the oil leaks ��


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

If that is the garage how big is the house ? Oh and the car looks great as well .
Health to enjoy it .
Some shelving , tool boxes, Polish wax storage etc etc needed now .Looking forward to seeing it finished .ENJOY


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Alfie7777 said:


> For the time it takes you should consider some kind of concrete sealer ie watered down masonry paint etc and or some self leveller
> Such a nice motor shame about all the oil leaks ��


Oil leaks? If you mean the stains in the pics then it's just water - I washed the car right before.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Pinky said:


> If that is the garage how big is the house ? Oh and the car looks great as well .
> Health to enjoy it .
> Some shelving , tool boxes, Polish wax storage etc etc needed now .Looking forward to seeing it finished .ENJOY


 Thanks Pinky, house is 3 bed detached, conservatory, kitchen and living room are huge, long hallway, utility room, ensuite in the main bedtoom... So yeah, good size. Got some shelves up already in the garage. Put in a couple of tables along the wall too as you might be able to make out in the pics.


----------



## DouglasH (Jul 18, 2007)

I put mine directly onto the concrete floor, no problems, the joints are so tight nothing will get through. 
See post #25 here...
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383782&page=3

Doug.


----------



## bibby142 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sorry for late reply, yes, I put straight down onto concrete, with no problems.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

DouglasH said:


> I put mine directly onto the concrete floor, no problems, the joints are so tight nothing will get through.
> See post #25 here...
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=383782&page=3
> 
> Doug.


Cheers Doug - I think I'll buy the tiles in the new year.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

bibby142 said:


> Sorry for late reply, yes, I put straight down onto concrete, with no problems.


Cheers bibby!


----------



## T.E.D. Jordan (Feb 13, 2013)

Beautiful car, gorgeous in white. I've just but my black 400 f type away for winter and I had the same problem you no longer have with double doors, 10mm either side of the mirrors...

Great work. Don't hormann make hoists too?

Jordan


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

T.E.D. Jordan said:


> Beautiful car, gorgeous in white. I've just but my black 400 f type away for winter and I had the same problem you no longer have with double doors, 10mm either side of the mirrors...
> 
> Great work. Don't hormann make hoists too?
> 
> Jordan


Yep pretty sure they do make hoists - are you keeping the single doors?


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Naddy37 said:


> Nice size garage. Also loving that garage door!
> 
> Great how the garage won over the kitchen :lol:


You can tell I'm not married!


----------



## New2Bubbles (Aug 19, 2017)

Amazed you managed to negotiate doing the garage before the kitchen, nice work !!!
Lovely space to work in!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

New2Bubbles said:


> Amazed you managed to negotiate doing the garage before the kitchen, nice work !!!
> Lovely space to work in!


Cheers - I'm single, so no negotiating required!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I am going to get these tiles as recommended - https://duramat.co.uk/product/garage-flooring-pack-disc-96/

My garage is bigger than 6m x 4m but that size should be fine.

I will then look at painting the concrete block walls (when the weather improves). Any advice as to what type of paint to use?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sawel said:


> I will then look at painting the concrete block walls (when the weather improves). Any advice as to what type of paint to use?


Sandtex masonry paint :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Sandtex masonry paint :thumb:


Is that not for exterior walls?

I've been reading (mainly pistonheads) that bog standard emulsion should be fine, with the first coat a 50:50 mix of water and emulsion.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sawel said:


> Is that not for exterior walls?
> 
> I've been reading (mainly pistonheads) that bog standard emulsion should be fine, with the first coat a 50:50 mix of water and emulsion.


Well the concrete blocks are exterior wall - just inside 

And yes normal emulsion would probably do as well, but I'd be tempted to get a good quality paint if you're using normal emulsion :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Cheers Andy, would this be a very time consuming thing to do? If so, I might get a painter to do it.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sawel said:


> Cheers Andy, would this be a very time consuming thing to do? If so, I might get a painter to do it.


Depends on the finish your after, but no I don't think it's a major time. Just cut in to the floor, the ceiling and do the corners with a brush and then you can roller the rest of the wall. Depending on how deep the mortar joints are, you may need to brush paint these...

And depending on paint quality, I would have thought 2 coats would do - maybe 3 depending on porous the blocks are and your finish required


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks Andy - you can tell I'm a novice with stuff like this! It's a big garage and the walls are high. I might find the motivation to do it when the weather improves - garage has no heating but will probably buy a couple of halogen heaters.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sawel said:


> Thanks Andy - you can tell I'm a novice with stuff like this! It's a big garage and the walls are high. I might find the motivation to do it when the weather improves - garage has no heating but will probably buy a couple of halogen heaters.


I would mate, you'll get great satisfaction from doing it yourself :thumb:

I'd recommend you do the walls before you lay the floor as you don't need to be quite as careful or worry about splashing the new floor


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

I painted my garage walls with basic trade emulsion bout in 25l containers as my garage is a decent sized double. 

I used a brush in the end as even a deep roller was not giving good coverage and was making a mess. I did it over a couple of days aiming for a coat in the morning and another in the evening. In my case I did a must coat then 3 further coats, applied quite heavily. Any blocks were the dark grey dense concrete blocks, some with smoothish faces and others quite rough which is why I resorted to using a brush. 

Apart from a few areas where iron content in the block has created small rust stains in a few places it has stood up well and still looks good quite a few years later.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

shl-kelso said:


> I painted my garage walls with basic trade emulsion bout in 25l containers as my garage is a decent sized double.
> 
> I used a brush in the end as even a deep roller was not giving good coverage and was making a mess. I did it over a couple of days aiming for a coat in the morning and another in the evening. In my case I did a must coat then 3 further coats, applied quite heavily. Any blocks were the dark grey dense concrete blocks, some with smoothish faces and others quite rough which is why I resorted to using a brush.
> 
> Apart from a few areas where iron content in the block has created small rust stains in a few places it has stood up well and still looks good quite a few years later.


Cheers shl - will definitely be trying this myself soon, but the weather forecast is looking baltic for the next week or so! I will buy the 'extra long' pile roller I found on the Screwfix website, it has good reviews so will see how it goes.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Paid for the coin interlocking tiles from Duramat but they've just emailed to advise they're out of stock and not due in for 3 weeks!

I notice there's a new 'treadplate' design added to their website recently. Under the tile is a slightly different design as well as the top but they look pretty good. There's also the checker tile, according to the description they're fit for industrial flooring unlike the coin top.

If there's enough left I'd probably opt for the treadplate - shouldn't be any difference between that and the coin top surely?!

https://duramat.co.uk/product/treadplate-black/


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Coin top are probably easier to keep clean, I have treadplate style (from big dug) and it's quite difficult to clean between the grooves of the treadplate. I wouldn't say it was a deal breaker though and it wouldn't put me off buying again.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

garage_dweller said:


> Coin top are probably easier to keep clean, I have treadplate style (from big dug) and it's quite difficult to clean between the grooves of the treadplate. I wouldn't say it was a deal breaker though and it wouldn't put me off buying again.


Cheers - the checker plate is another option. I don't mind if it's a little more difficult to keep clean.


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Sawel said:


> Is that not for exterior walls?
> 
> I've been reading (mainly pistonheads) that bog standard emulsion should be fine, with the first coat a 50:50 mix of water and emulsion.


I used Sandtex in my garage. 
I did a 50/50 coat. Then two coats normal. 
It's more expensive than standard emulsion but the feel is amazing after the breeze blocks are coated.

I also used a brush and it does take time but over a few days or weeks when the weather was nice it was ok. 
I had heard of too many people saying their Walls had peeled using normal paint as most garages are single skin so attract moisture and condensation.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

JordanE said:


> I used Sandtex in my garage.
> I did a 50/50 coat. Then two coats normal.
> It's more expensive than standard emulsion but the feel is amazing after the breeze blocks are coated.
> 
> ...


Thanks, masonry paint it is then - I will need a lot given the size of the garage!


----------



## JordanE (Jun 26, 2013)

Sawel said:


> Thanks, masonry paint it is then - I will need a lot given the size of the garage!


I always look out for the deals on at Screwfix mainly and haven't spent more than £30 for a 10L tub yet. I love the smoothness and it's so white. Also you can just clean the walls with a sponge if they get mucky


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

JordanE said:


> I always look out for the deals on at Screwfix mainly and haven't spent more than £30 for a 10L tub yet. I love the smoothness and it's so white. Also you can just clean the walls with a sponge if they get mucky


Their 'no nonsense' branded stuff is supposed to be decent but it's out of stock.

I notice B&M Bargains has 10 litres of Leyland Granocryl for for £22. After checking some independent reviews, it looks to be pretty decent stuff. I'll get some of that and perhaps make a start this weekend.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Sawel said:


> Their 'no nonsense' branded stuff is supposed to be decent but it's out of stock.
> 
> I notice B&M Bargains has 10 litres of Leyland Granocryl for for £22. After checking some independent reviews, it looks to be pretty decent stuff. I'll get some of that and perhaps make a start this weekend.


Used a few Leyland paints and been pleased with them, so def recommend them. Hopefully goes on well :thumb:

Don't forget the photos...


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Andyblue said:


> Used a few Leyland paints and been pleased with them, so def recommend them. Hopefully goes on well :thumb:
> 
> Don't forget the photos...


Will certainly take some pics! My pvc floor tiles arrived from Duramat - weren't supposed to arrive until Tues/wed next week, very swift.

I will get the painting done first and get the tiles down hopefully midweek or so.

I bought the treadplate - https://duramat.co.uk/product/treadplate-black/

140 tiles (7m x 5m)


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Just in time for spring - have been very busy doing up the garage.

Firstly, I painted the walls - it took ALMOST 40 LITRES of masonry paint to cover the vast expanses of my garage walls and required several coats! However, it really brightened up the garage. I needed to do something with the floor.

I sealed the floor with stuff from B&Q that was on clearance and was heavily reduced. I applied 3 coats, 24 hours apart. It made a huge difference with concrete dusting. I then decided to get some tiles. Having measured things up, I knew I was going to need a lot of tiles.

After some recommendations on here, I went for Duramat. I went for 140 tiles (7m x 5m) and knew beforehand that it would cover about 70% of the floor and got the idea to paint the remaining space grey beforehand! I wasn't bothered about covering the entire floor with tiles - my garage isn't rectangular as you will make out in the pics. I'm very happy with how things have turned out.

On to the pics...

19/12/18, the day before the large garage door was installed, this is how it was looking...(loads of stuff left behind from previous owner!)










And as of 26/2/19...










19/12/18










26/2/19










19/12/18










26/2/19


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Proper nice space now Sawel

Good job :thumb:

Lovely car too :argie:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Very nice indeed mate - you’ve done a cracking job :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

James_R said:


> Proper nice space now Sawel
> 
> Good job :thumb:
> 
> Lovely car too :argie:


Cheers James - Yep, loads of space, can't complain!



Andyblue said:


> Very nice indeed mate - you've done a cracking job :thumb:


Cheers Andy, Although I moaned about the 40 litres of paint, I actually quite enjoyed it - I didn't rush and after 6 days or so it was finished.


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

It looks great, well done!


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

AudiPhil said:


> It looks great, well done!


Cheers Phil! Enjoyed every bit of it.


----------



## markyboy1510 (Jul 6, 2018)

Epic garage space but not a fan of the bit above the garage door on the outside.. doesn't look right to me. Like it's just been boarded up. Perhaps something singular and painted a darker colour would've looked nicer.. just my opinion ; )


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

markyboy1510 said:


> Epic garage space but not a fan of the bit above the garage door on the outside.. doesn't look right to me. Like it's just been boarded up. Perhaps something singular and painted a darker colour would've looked nicer.. just my opinion ; )


There was concrete there which had to be removed when the conversion was done. Then the opening had to be lowered to allow for the single garage door to operate correctly but cheers anyway.


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Nice, did you use a single lintel across the whole opening or something?

Good to see a V8 too, mostly spot V6's when I'm out and about. :thumb:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Ducky said:


> Nice, did you use a single lintel across the whole opening or something?
> 
> Good to see a V8 too, mostly spot V6's when I'm out and about. :thumb:


I have no idea about the type of lintel - it's all foreign to me. The garage door company work with a builder who did all the work.

Yes I never spot V8's either - always feel special when out and about. The sound is something else!


----------

